# Twin birth questionaire



## Lollipopbop

Hello ladies! As I'm getting closer to having my twins I'm becoming more anxious about the birth. I'm hoping to get some insight from some of you guys. Feel free to answer any of my questions. I'd really appreciate it!

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins?
Spontaneous labor or induction?
How long was your labor?
Elective c section or emergency section?
Assisted delivery? 
How long did it take to heal?
How much did each baby weigh?
How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 
Any complications during labor or after with you or babies?

Sorry if some of the questions are personal. I have so many unanswered questions and I feel like my midwife and consultant aren't that experienced with multiples and I just would like to hear from people who have experienced it.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Lollipopbop said:


> Hello ladies! As I'm getting closer to having my twins I'm becoming more anxious about the birth. I'm hoping to get some insight from some of you guys. Feel free to answer any of my questions. I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 37
> Spontaneous labor or induction? C section
> How long was your labor? N/a
> Elective c section or emergency section? Elective
> Assisted delivery?
> How long did it take to heal? A few weeks
> How much did each baby weigh? 6 lbs 14 ounces and 5 lbs 15 ounces
> How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 4 nights
> Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? No
> 
> Sorry if some of the questions are personal. I have so many unanswered questions and I feel like my midwife and consultant aren't that experienced with multiples and I just would like to hear from people who have experienced it.

My answers are within the quote. Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## star1

Lollipopbop said:


> Hello ladies! As I'm getting closer to having my twins I'm becoming more anxious about the birth. I'm hoping to get some insight from some of you guys. Feel free to answer any of my questions. I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 34+6
> Spontaneous labor or induction? Spontaneous
> How long was your labor? 10 hours
> Elective c section or emergency section? NA
> Assisted delivery? Ventouse for twin b
> How long did it take to heal? 1 week
> How much did each baby weigh? 5lb12 and 5lb2
> How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 3 days
> Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? Both twins had jaundice but not severe enough to stay in hospital
> 
> Sorry if some of the questions are personal. I have so many unanswered questions and I feel like my midwife and consultant aren't that experienced with multiples and I just would like to hear from people who have experienced it.

 My answers are in quote too


----------



## Pinkie 33

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 35+5
Spontaneous labor or induction? C-sec
How long was your labor? 
Elective c section or emergency section? Arranged on Sunday for Monday 
Assisted delivery? 
How long did it take to heal? 4-6weeks
How much did each baby weigh? 3lb6 & 7lb6
How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 2 weeks
Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? Elsie had IUGR hence low weight so we stayed in NICU until she had reached acceptable weight


My answers are above as well, good luck :flower:


----------



## claralouize

Lollipopbop said:


> Hello ladies! As I'm getting closer to having my twins I'm becoming more anxious about the birth. I'm hoping to get some insight from some of you guys. Feel free to answer any of my questions. I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 32 Weeks
> Spontaneous labor or induction? Spontaneous
> How long was your labor? n/a
> Elective c section or emergency section? Emergency Section due to placenta previa
> Assisted delivery?
> How long did it take to heal? Healed really well, was driving and doing "normal" day to day things within a week.
> How much did each baby weigh? 4lb 3 and 3lb 8
> How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 3 days
> Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? 5 week nicu stay mainly feeding issues, close to coming home one twin became poorly which delayed it by 2 weeks.
> 
> Sorry if some of the questions are personal. I have so many unanswered questions and I feel like my midwife and consultant aren't that experienced with multiples and I just would like to hear from people who have experienced it.

Answers in quote above :thumbup:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? *37.5*
Spontaneous labor or induction? _*Spontaneous*_
How long was your labor? *5 hours*
Elective c section or emergency section? *Emergency*
Assisted delivery? 
How long did it take to heal? *Couple weeks*
How much did each baby weigh? *2.8 & 3.2kgs*
How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? *2 days*
Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? *After I had post dural puncture headache. No complications with babies*


----------



## HappiestMom

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 37 weeks

Spontaneous labor or induction? asked to be induced

How long was your labor? 20 hours

Elective c section or emergency section? elective after 20 hours and not having eaten and then only dilating to 8cm and doctor suggested epidural to let me rest about 12 hours in and I just felt like I wouldnt be able to actually feel too push and that I would be too tired...glad I went that way because twin A was stuck and had to be forceped out even with C section...and twin B slipped out easily 3 mins later...both healthy cept for a bit of jaundice for twin A..


How long did it take to heal? C section was Tues morning..went home Thursday afternoon...was out at with my mom and the twins at Olive Garden and Burlington Coat factory Friday/Saturday....I believe in getting up and doing as much as you can WITHOUT over doing it for best recovery...same thing with my back surgery I just had 4 months ago..walking next day and in less than week was getting kids up and driving them to daycare...

How much did each baby weigh? Twin A was 6lb5oz and Twin B was 6lb1oz

How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? **see above** 


Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? nope...Twin As jaundice cleared up with some sunshine in a few days and they were awesome eaters and I did fine too...


----------



## lanet

35 weeks 3 days 
Spontaneous labor (water broke) 
12 hours 
Vaginal delivery 
6lbs 8oz each 
I felt back to normal after 10 days. 
I stay in the hospital for 5 days, baby boy was in nicu for 10 days


----------



## lanet

My specialist said on average twins are born between 35-36 weeks


----------



## AngelUK

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? _37 weeks_
Spontaneous labor or induction? _neither_
How long was your labor? _N/A_
Elective c section or emergency section? _Elective_
Assisted delivery?_ N/A_
How long did it take to heal? _About a month as my scar got infected._
How much did each baby weigh? _2.9kg and 3kg_
How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? _3 days_
Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? _None_


----------



## MommyPrice

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 37+4 
Spontaneous labor or induction? It was going to be an induction (I had developed cholestasis), but twin b flipped last minute, thus resulting in a c-section
How long was your labor? I never went into labor
Elective c section or emergency section? Not really an emergency, but it was not scheduled
Assisted delivery? C-Section
How long did it take to heal? 3 weeks till I could properly walk again, 6 weeks till I felt completely normal
How much did each baby weigh? 6lbs 11oz, and 6lbs 06oz
How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 3 days
Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? Twin A had some jaundice, but nothing terrible. My right leg was very swollen afterwards, but nothing ever came from it.

Good luck!! :)


----------



## mowat

40 weeks
Induction
Hmmm, maybe 12 hours? Not sure
Had one vaginally and after 90 minutes of attempted delivery of second I had a c-section for twin B
Maybe 2 weeks or so
7 lbs 7 oz and 7 lbs 10 oz
Not sure how long I was in---about 5 days
No complications with babies other than some feeding issues (breast feeding). I ended up with crazy swollen legs once I got home and really bad chest pain (possible broken rib?)


----------



## ariel01

*How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins?* 37 (after 17 weeks of bed rest/hospitalization for pre-term labor)
*Spontaneous labor or induction?* spontaneous
*How long was your labor?* 17.5 hours
*Elective c section or emergency section?* Vaginal delivery in an OR in case of issues
*How long did it take to heal?* Several weeks
*How much did each baby weigh?* 5lbs and 4.5 lbs
*How long did you stay in hospital after the birth?* 4 days due to low baby weight. No NICU time, just monitoring
*Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? *No

From all that I've read and heard from twin parents, each birth and experience is different! Good luck to you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Twinmum87

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 34+1
Spontaneous labor or induction? Spontanious
How long was your labor? 7 hours
Elective c section or emergency section? Planned
Assisted delivery? N/A
How long did it take to heal? Healed well. Doing everything usual but still with pain at 2 weeks.
How much did each baby weigh? 4lb 6oz, 4lb 2.5oz
How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 4 days. They did say I could go on the afternoon of the 3rd day but since they had plenty room, I stayed 1 more day and just sat in SCBU the whole time.
Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? No


----------



## Alpha

Lollipopbop said:


> Hello ladies! As I'm getting closer to having my twins I'm becoming more anxious about the birth. I'm hoping to get some insight from some of you guys. Feel free to answer any of my questions. I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 33 weeks.
> Spontaneous labor or induction? C-section
> How long was your labor? N/A
> Elective c section or emergency section? They were both breech so elective, but earlier than planned!
> Assisted delivery?
> How long did it take to heal? Not long at all. I was off pain meds by day 3 and was driving by 2.5 weeks.
> How much did each baby weigh? 4lbs 8oz and 4lbs 4oz.
> How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 6 nights.
> Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? Babies were taken to NICU straight away and stayed for 7.5 weeks as they couldn't coordinate sucking, swallowing and breathing due to severe reflux. I haemorrhaged and needed blood transfusions. Was also on magnesium sulphate due to preeclampsia. Sounds lots worse than it was.
> 
> Sorry if some of the questions are personal. I have so many unanswered questions and I feel like my midwife and consultant aren't that experienced with multiples and I just would like to hear from people who have experienced it.

Answers in quote. Good luck xx


----------



## Blue12

38 weeks 
Elective c section since both babies were breech
6lbs 15oz and 6lbs 1oz
Got to breast feed almost right away 
No complications


----------



## twinmummy06

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins?
*34+1*
Spontaneous labor or induction?
*Neither.*
How long was your labor?
*n/a*
Elective c section or emergency section?
*Emergency.*
How long did it take to heal?
*First few days were a bit painful (in hindsight I really should have accepted the good pain killers and not tried to just use panadol haha!) But within a week I was feeling good.*
How much did each baby weigh? 
*5lbs 13oz and 4lbs 7oz*
How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 
*I discharged myself on the end of the 2nd day as I was just spending all my time at the SCN anyway*
Any complications during labor or after with you or babies?
*Hmmmm babies were born after a growth scan showed twin 2 hadn't grown in 2 weeks and wasn't doing well. Once they were born they thrived. Spent 3 weeks in the SCN to learn to suck feed, jaundice and as feeders and growers. Only issue during surgery was my blood pressure dropped quickly and what ever it was they gave me to counter act it made me spend the rest of the surgery scratching my face. Was not fun at all! But in saying that I've had 3 c sections after them and never had the same issue again, go figure lol.*


----------



## Lollipopbop

I thought I'd add to this for future ladies who want this info now that I've had my twins 

How many weeks pregnant did you have your twins? 37 +2

Spontaneous labor or induction? Elective cesarean 

How long was your labor? The section didn't take very long

Elective c section or emergency section? Elective because both twins were breech 

Assisted delivery? C section

How long did it take to heal? Still healing at 6 weeks after 

How much did each baby weigh? 5lb 7oz and 5lb 1oz

How long did you stay in hospital after the birth? 2 nights

Any complications during labor or after with you or babies? My section scar got infected a week after and I had to be admitted back to hospital for a night for anti biotics but no complications with the babies :)


----------

